# For the NC45's



## reesesilverstar (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been searching for info pertaining to us NC45's and it's kinda hard. So I figured I'd just start a thread where we could exchange ideas, give recc's and stuff. I mean, MUA's prescribe this shade to most of us anyway, why the heck not have our own thread for it!

Happy posting ladies... Hopefully somebody else thinks this is a good idea... lol


To start the ball rolling:

NC45 Studio Tech/ Studio Fix
Soft Sable - L'oreal True Match
Capuccino - Revlon Color stay (Too dark, but it's summer and I'm getting there)

I'll come back with e/s and blush rec's from my very limited stash later.


----------



## thegirlof1983 (Jul 12, 2008)

im also a nc45. i learned from local mac artist to mix nc45 with nc50 to cover my hyperpigments on my face.im curious to see what else you ladies have to say


----------



## metalkitty (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi! I'm an NC 44-45 usually the latter. I think one of the most important tricks I've learned for anyone with tan and darker skin with serious under eye circles is to always use a PINK undertone concealer to avoid ashiness and greyness. Even if you're already pink toned use a pink based concealer. For example if you're NC 45, go with a NW 40 or so concealer. NC 40? Go with NW 35  and so on... If anyone wants to see a comparison pic of using a pink based to yellow based concealer on the eyes, let me know and I'll update this =D. 
Color cosmetic wise I own alot of different brands and products so just give me a category and I'll be happy to list my favs. I like bright and dark colors the most.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay I have been matched to NC45, and this is other things I have been matched to:

Mac NC45
Bobby Brown even finish foundation: warm almond
Prescriptive: real ginger? (I think is just a little dark in the winter)
Bobby Brown bronzer: deep

I love to wear gingerly blush by mac, and mac's lipsticks in shag, fetish and chintz on chintz.

I love beaux lipgloss, pop mode, 4N, 3N and viva glam V


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_Hi! I'm an NC 44-45 usually the latter. I think one of the most important tricks I've learned for anyone with tan and darker skin with serious under eye circles is to always use a PINK undertone concealer to avoid ashiness and greyness. Even if you're already pink toned use a pink based concealer. For example if you're NC 45, go with a NW 40 or so concealer. NC 40? Go with NW 35  and so on... If anyone wants to see a comparison pic of using a pink based to yellow based concealer on the eyes, let me know and I'll update this =D. 
Color cosmetic wise I own alot of different brands and products so just give me a category and I'll be happy to list my favs. I like bright and dark colors the most._

 

Ooooh, I never knew that... And yes, plz do post a comparison pic.

I wish somebody had info on how to hide bags tho.. that's my issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## oracle1 (Jul 17, 2008)

NC45 here too, lol

	Giorgio Armani Maestro # 10
  	MUFE HD 173
  	MUFE Full Concealer in #12


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_Hi! I'm an NC 44-45 usually the latter. I think one of the most important tricks I've learned for anyone with tan and darker skin with serious under eye circles is to always use a PINK undertone concealer to avoid ashiness and greyness. Even if you're already pink toned use a pink based concealer. For example if you're NC 45, go with a NW 40 or so concealer. NC 40? Go with NW 35 and so on... If anyone wants to see a comparison pic of using a pink based to yellow based concealer on the eyes, let me know and I'll update this =D. 
Color cosmetic wise I own alot of different brands and products so just give me a category and I'll be happy to list my favs. I like bright and dark colors the most._

 
can you also do that when using concealer to cover acne dark marks on face, or should I stick with a yellow base that matches my skin.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm NC45 in the winter and back then I tried Exhibit A blush from NARS. OMG! i loved it. not necessarily a MUST-HAVE for other NC45s but it sure did brighten my skin up (which tends to be a bit sallow and yellowish).

I think super-bright colors look great on our skin in general. from NC40s and up.


----------



## devin (Jul 18, 2008)

nc45/c7 girl here!
matte velvet + 70
mufe hd 175
rcma shinto V

nw 35 studio finish
nw 40 select cover up

blushes i love: devil, coppertone, sweet as cocoa, blunt to contour, dollymix, lovecrush, format

golden bronze iridescent loose powder to highlight cheekbones

lips: hodgepodge w/ underplay lipstick and mad cap lipglass(skintone nude lip), subculture w/ viva glam v or midimauve and viva glam v lipglass(lip color nude lip), red enriched or chestnut w/ viva glam I, lush n lilac w/ up the amp or violetta and ms. fizz dazzleglass

eyes: soft brown on the lid, saddle in the crease, orb as the highlight and a little folie in the outer "v"
amber lights on the inner lid, orange next to amber lights, sketch or smoke signal in the outer "v", saddle in the crease, vanilla on the highlight
electric eel on the lid, saddle in the crease, embark on the outer "v", gleam on the highlight
vex on the inner lid, beautiful iris next to vex, shadowy lady on the outer "v", saddle in the crease, provence pigment on the highlight or vanilla pigment

HTH!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey metalkitty! I love Brights and darks the best too! Hopefully with Starflash I can amp up my neutrals. Starting with the new Bobbi Brown Mauve Pallete!! I'm NC45 and I ADORE it!! Please you guys check it out! And Play on Plums from Electroflash rocks!! I'll post my faves later! Thanks for the thread!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 20, 2008)

Devin, you have saved me - I was wondering what my shade would be in MUFE foundation; now I know that 60-70 is my range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you girls would LOVE Cargo's blush in Rome...it adds warmth and it highlights at the same time. Every time I wore it, my mum would ask me how I got my cheekbones up so high. Its def a blush that works for everyone. I still haven't gone back to wearing pink blush!


----------



## jinxii (Jul 21, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## jinxii (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_Devin, you have saved me - I was wondering what my shade would be in MUFE foundation; now I know that 60-70 is my range_

 

you have to be careful... with MUFE foundations the numbers arent always in order corresponding to color. for example In MUFE face&body foundation I'm number 12... and the lightest shade is #38 the darkest is #48. its all mixed up... lol. with mat velvet+ the numbers are in order for the most part though.


----------



## devin (Jul 21, 2008)

yes that is true, but like she said, matte velvet + is in order. oh yeah and i wear mufe face and body #18

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_you have to be careful... with MUFE foundations the numbers arent always in order corresponding to color. for example In MUFE face&body foundation I'm number 12... and the lightest shade is #38 the darkest is #48. its all mixed up... lol. with mat velvet+ the numbers are in order for the most part though._


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2008)

Another NC45/C7/C8 here, but I currently use Px foundations

All Skins mmu - Level 4 Warm
Virtual Matte - Fresh Antelope (winter), Fresh Ginger (summer)
Anywear Powder - Antelope

Blush I love: MAC Dollymix, Nars Lovejoy, Crazed, and Taos

Everyday lipgloss: MAC pinkarat, love nectar, or Nars Sandpiper or Stella

New fave item: Nars Petula cream eyeshadow. I am totally in love with corals right now after a Nars makeover. The national MA suggested that I stay away from red-based blush, and that peachier coral was perfect for me as a neutral/natural look. I just bought Nars Gueule de Nuit cream blush and it looks so good on my skin


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I wish somebody had info on how to hide bags tho.. that's my issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!_

 
I recently got a makeup book by Robert Jones and he says how you do it is use a foundation that perfectly matches your overall skin tone (or concealer if you need it for dark circles, but stay inside the lines of the dark area) directly underneath the eyes. Then for the bags get a concealer 1-2 shades lighter and apply it directly under the bags. Once blended, the light will reflect off of there and not on the bags.

HTH. If not clear, let me know and I can refer back to the book.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm NC45/50/C7

Right now I'm only using MAC and Bobbi Brown's Tinted Moisturizer in Dark.

For eyes, I always wear saddle to blend my e/s and bamboom paint as a base no matter what.  When I need my brows done, I use NW 35 Studio Finish Concealer and Bamboo e/s as a brow highlight.  Also I always wear a mascara primer and two types of mascaras.

For lips I use Plum, Nightmoth, and Mahogany liners more than any other liners.  my favorite lipsticks at the moment are Underworld, Jist and Myth.  Glosses I'm not really into right now but I will use Spring Bean and Love Nectar on every once in a while.

Skin/face, right now I'm using Hyperreal as a highlight and mineralized blushes, and Deep Dark MSF to contour


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have found that if I'm using a foundation and it's just slightly too dark, I can just apply highlighter (Golden bronze iridescent loose--thanks Devin) and it helps to correct it, and I have an amazing glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For contouring I'm liking Bobbi brown bronzer in Deep so far.

Oh and also, I am mixing studio finish concealers to get a perfect match on any dark spots I have. I use nc45 and nc50 in various ratios, but half & half is usually good. I too like nw40 in select cover up for under the eye, very lightly.


----------



## __nini (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, thank God I searched this. I was matched NC45 when I looked into foundations, which is too dark for me and they rec'd I get a lighter shade and blend them? Seriously? Umm, no thanks. 

I agree with kitty, the equiv in select cover up is a NW 40 however the beige in it sucks if you really have yellow or olive undertones - it will show up kind of ashy and crease under your eyes.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Sep 3, 2008)

So do most WOC use Studio Sticks...I love them, but I am realzing that not a whole lot people use them...i guess it's personal preference. I use NC 45 in my T Zone, and then NC 50 on the outside...I then contour the hollows of my cheeks with NW 50...I wanted to get NW 55, but The Cosmetics store only had this and it was like $12...

I use the mineralize skin finish in deep dark, and the iridescent loose powder in golden bronze. When I am at the counter, I touch up everything with NC50 Studio Fix is I fget oily... And I use some true match covergirl concealer...i think...


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried Studio Stick, but I returned it. It just didn't set/sit well on my skin. I think you have to have the right skin type for any type of stick foundation.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_Hi! I'm an NC 44-45 usually the latter. I think one of the most important tricks I've learned for anyone with tan and darker skin with serious under eye circles is to always use a PINK undertone concealer to avoid ashiness and greyness. Even if you're already pink toned use a pink based concealer. For example if you're NC 45, go with a NW 40 or so concealer. NC 40? Go with NW 35  and so on... If anyone wants to see a comparison pic of using a pink based to yellow based concealer on the eyes, let me know and I'll update this =D. 
Color cosmetic wise I own alot of different brands and products so just give me a category and I'll be happy to list my favs. I like bright and dark colors the most._

 
This is true. Verdge happen to be my MUA that day and pick my under eye color and it was NW... I found that interesting.

I have a youtube account and I'm NC45 - if you wanna look around.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 4, 2008)

This is such a GOOD thread!!!
I am an NC45
Studio Finish Concealer NW40
Select Moisturecover NC45
MUFE HD foundation #173
MUFE Full Cover #12
Cargo Wet/Dry Powder #70
Cargo OneBase #04
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer - Almond
Dior Tinted Moisturizer - # 4 

Question; what colour blushes do you guys like to use for everyday?


----------



## Beauty9584 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am a NC45 as well
MSF in  Dark
NW40 Concealer with SPF
MSF loose in Deep Dark

I want to try MUFE's Foundations!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_This is such a GOOD thread!!!
I am an NC45
Studio Finish Concealer NW40
Select Moisturecover NC45
MUFE HD foundation #173
MUFE Full Cover #12
Cargo Wet/Dry Powder #70
Cargo OneBase #04
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer - Almond
Dior Tinted Moisturizer - # 4 

Question; what colour blushes do you guys like to use for everyday?_

 
I love Loverush....but I apply Sweet as Cocoa right above the apples of my cheeks...


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__nini* 

 
_Oh, thank God I searched this. I was matched NC45 when I looked into foundations, which is too dark for me and they rec'd I get a lighter shade and blend them? Seriously? Umm, no thanks. 

*I agree with kitty, the equiv in select cover up is a NW 40 however the beige in it sucks if you really have yellow or olive undertones - it will show up kind of ashy and crease under your eyes.*_

 
What shade of concealer do you use to counteract this ashiness? Sometimes I will apply the NC45 over top lightly so that it's not so obvious. I use the select cover, but I'm thinking about trying the select moisturecover for under the eyes...but studio finish for blemishes is so the biz!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

MAC
Studio Fix NC45
MSF - Med Dark
Concealer Stick - NC42 & NW40


Bobbi Brown - Golden
Concealer - Golden/Pale Yellow Combo


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, guys. This may sound weird, but I need a recc for a mossy green e/s. Do any of you own one? How does it look?

I already know my skin looks yellow, and there's chance I could look sick, but I just got a thought that a mossy green shadow rimmed the hell out with a black liner and lotsa mascara, and pink lips would look good. But I don't wanna go buy a shadow only to find out it looks like crap...

Plz help!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Ok, guys. This may sound weird, but I need a recc for a mossy green e/s. Do any of you own one? How does it look?

I already know my skin looks yellow, and there's chance I could look sick, but I just got a thought that a mossy green shadow rimmed the hell out with a black liner and lotsa mascara, and pink lips would look good. But I don't wanna go buy a shadow only to find out it looks like crap...

Plz help!_

 
What a/b mosscape paint pot? I dunno if you have springtime skipper from barbie, but I like that one. I read somewhere that juxt was similar. I find that if I contain a yellowy color with a prime/midtone color (like saddle) in the crease and then contour with a darker shade in the crease, it looks good without being so-so sallow-y. (Of course, blush can help balance everything out as well.) I'm still trying to make certain gold colors work from me, though.

Hope this helped some...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey laydeez!

Ok so I don't use anything but MSF Medium Dark and some NC43 concealer. Gonna get some Bobbi Brown foundation when I can afford it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_What a/b mosscape paint pot? I dunno if you have springtime skipper from barbie, but I like that one. I read somewhere that juxt was similar. I find that if I contain a yellowy color with a prime/midtone color (like saddle) in the crease and then contour with a darker shade in the crease, it looks good without being so-so sallow-y. (Of course, blush can help balance everything out as well.) I'm still trying to make certain gold colors work from me, though.

Hope this helped some...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are a rockstar! Thank you!


----------



## __nini (Oct 24, 2008)

so, without looking into my collection these are my must-haves:

MAC Studio Fix in NC43 & 45 (I hate it, but more so the mixing.)
MUFE HD 173
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer - Almond
Kiehl's Ultra Facial Tinted Moisturizer - Medium
Prescriptives Flawless Skin Foundation - Tan #10  (a little too warm though)
MAC Blot Powder in Medium
MAC MSF in Medium Dark
MAC Blush in Fleur Power for medium intensity, Plum Foolery for shimmer and Dame for matte looks. Then there's So Ceylon, Ladyblush, Peachykeen & Cargo in Rome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips: Love Necta LG!!!!!!!!! Viva Glam V, Hue LS, Cult Fave LG & Pinkarat LG

Eyes:
smokey: black tied, knight divine, beauty marked & carbon
neutrals:  bamboo, mulch, naked lunch, cork.
shimmers: rose, amber lights, trax, tempting, honey lust, mythology & woodwinked


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

hey everyone! I'm looking for an eyeshadow that gives a Nude look, I already have Ricepaper but it's more of a highlight shadow. I have vanilla pigment but it's got a bit of a shimmer to it, I'm looking for something matt. Any recs?


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_hey everyone! I'm looking for an eyeshadow that gives a Nude look, I already have Ricepaper but it's more of a highlight shadow. I have vanilla pigment but it's got a bit of a shimmer to it, I'm looking for something matt. Any recs?_

 
Brule or Bisque eyeshadow over Quinte Natural or Groundwork paint pot....


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks! So does anybody here use Bare Minerals?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Thanks! So does anybody here use Bare Minerals?_

 

I used to and I loved it...But honestly I stopped because it's just so messy IMO...I am such a neat freak..I couldn't stand it!!! But I still use the mineral veil and warmth occasionally.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Thanks! So does anybody here use Bare Minerals?_

 
I tried, but no matter what combo I tried, it looked soooooooooo ashy... The eye shadows gave me an infection...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

it's quite expensive too isn't it? Nahhh I'll just stick to mac and bobbi brown hehehe


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 26, 2008)

I use Studio Fix fluid in NC45 with Select Cover NW35 for under eye circles and dark spots.  I do find that the NC45 is closer to my skin in the summer months when I have tan, but NC40 is too light for me. Anyone suggestions on mixing to get the right shade?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

When I use NC45 Studio Fix I top it off with MSF in Dark


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_hey everyone! I'm looking for an eyeshadow that gives a Nude look, I already have Ricepaper but it's more of a highlight shadow. I have vanilla pigment but it's got a bit of a shimmer to it, I'm looking for something matt. Any recs?_

 
 Tete a tint, brown script, embark all mattes.. this is usually what I wear to work ED.  Tete a tint on my lids, brown script and embark in the crease and I use my NC42 concealer as a highlight.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I use Studio Fix fluid in NC45 with Select Cover NW35 for under eye circles and dark spots.  I do find that the NC45 is closer to my skin in the summer months when I have tan, but NC40 is too light for me. Anyone suggestions on mixing to get the right shade?_

 
when i'm lighter in the winter,  I mix my foundation with Srobe Cream, it makes it lighter and gives an awesome glow to my skin.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

I really want to start contouring the hollows of my cheeks, what shade do you ladies use for contouring?


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I really want to start contouring the hollows of my cheeks, what shade do you ladies use for contouring?_

 
Emote is my fav for contouring...


----------



## __nini (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_hey everyone! I'm looking for an eyeshadow that gives a Nude look, I already have Ricepaper but it's more of a highlight shadow. I have vanilla pigment but it's got a bit of a shimmer to it, I'm looking for something matt. Any recs?_

 
Try Bamboo...seriously. I LOVE IT and I think itll be matte and nude on your complexion too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Emote


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 28, 2008)

i just looked for emote on the mac site, there's no such thing :S


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Emote is my fav for contouring..._

 
hi^5 I sooooooooooooooo love emote!!!! <333


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_i just looked for emote on the mac site, there's no such thing :S_

 
your local CC0 store might have it.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

hi ladiiss im also an NC45 pretty new to maccc but im quickly becoming a feind!!! i was looking for a new highlight color... something not to shimmery that i can use about every day?
-suggestions?


----------



## vuittongirl (Nov 7, 2008)

im new to mac, but so far i use

nc45 fix fluid
c7 fix powder (i have alot of acne scars to cover, once their all gone i should be able to use c6, since it matches my normal scar free skin)

blot powder dark
fix concealer in nc42 and nc45

the only blush i have so far is sweet as cocoa and i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





next id like to try studio tech in nc44 or 45 and nsf natural in medium dark.


----------



## __nini (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_hi ladiiss im also an NC45 pretty new to maccc but im quickly becoming a feind!!! i was looking for a new highlight color... something not to shimmery that i can use about every day?
-suggestions?_

 
Naked Lunch


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_i just looked for emote on the mac site, there's no such thing :S_

 
Emote was limited edition.  Try Blunt or Tantone blush.


----------



## jo2syd (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlof1983* 

 
_im also a nc45. i learned from local mac artist to mix nc45 with nc50 to cover my hyperpigments on my face.im curious to see what else you ladies have to say_

 

I do the same.  I use the NC45 and NC 50 foundation sticks and mix them- it is the best, creates such a beautiful finish.  Depending on what kind of covergae I desire, I don't even have to use concealer with it.  I also use the NC45 Select sheer pressed powder.  The dark blot is my friend too!


----------



## jo2syd (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FierceMrsButler* 

 
_So do most WOC use Studio Sticks...I love them, but I am realzing that not a whole lot people use them...i guess it's personal preference. I use NC 45 in my T Zone, and then NC 50 on the outside...I then contour the hollows of my cheeks with NW 50...I wanted to get NW 55, but The Cosmetics store only had this and it was like $12...

I use the mineralize skin finish in deep dark, and the iridescent loose powder in golden bronze. When I am at the counter, I touch up everything with NC50 Studio Fix is I fget oily... And I use some true match covergirl concealer...i think..._

 
I use them and love them- I use the NC45 and NC 50.  Have you ever tried Blunt blush?  It is my fave when I want a more natural look.  it's just right


----------



## Nita67 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jo2syd* 

 
_I use them and love them- I use the NC45 and NC 50. Have you ever tried Blunt blush? It is my fave when I want a more natural look. it's just right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Blunt blush it does have a more natural look.  I have tried Love Thing Mineral blush and you really need to be careful not to put on too much. You will end up looking like a clown.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 20, 2008)

Emote can be found at the CCO...and they have tons.......


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 20, 2008)

any NC45s with pics for reference??????


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__nini* 

 
_Naked Lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANKS A BUNCHHHHH!! hehe i just got back from mac and i had tried it.... ended up buying it of courseeee i love love love itt


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 27, 2008)

I just bought bobbi brown's bronzer in Deep. It's the BEST contouring powder in the world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies I'm looking for a coral coloured lipstick/lipglass that will suit my skin. Any recs?


----------



## devin (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I just bought bobbi brown's bronzer in Deep. It's the BEST contouring powder in the world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ladies I'm looking for a coral coloured lipstick/lipglass that will suit my skin. Any recs?_

 
try ramblin' rose or see sheer lipstick and lychee luxe lipglass.


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I just bought bobbi brown's bronzer in Deep. It's the BEST contouring powder in the world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies I'm looking for a coral coloured lipstick/lipglass that will suit my skin. Any recs?_

 

i have the same bronzer..WOW!!! its pigmented. def. need a light hand when using that bronzer....but it sure does the trick.

http://specktra.net/f165/favorite-ma...ipstick-74623/


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_Hi! I'm an NC 44-45 usually the latter. I think one of the most important tricks I've learned for anyone with tan and darker skin with serious under eye circles is to always use a PINK undertone concealer to avoid ashiness and greyness. Even if you're already pink toned use a pink based concealer. For example if you're NC 45, go with a NW 40 or so concealer. NC 40? Go with NW 35  and so on... If anyone wants to see a comparison pic of using a pink based to yellow based concealer on the eyes, let me know and I'll update this =D. 
Color cosmetic wise I own alot of different brands and products so just give me a category and I'll be happy to list my favs. I like bright and dark colors the most._

 
can you show the comparison?


----------



## sweetie (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

What would you all recommend for an NC45 in the MSF natural.  Would you use medium deep or dark?

Thanks


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_Hello Ladies,

What would you all recommend for an NC45 in the MSF natural.  Would you use medium deep or dark?

Thanks_

 
dark imo is too dark and orange. I can't remember if i used med dark, or med deep. But really, they're pretty forgiving if you accidently go too light. If it matters, i prefer their regular pressed powder :-X


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am NC45 I use Med Dark


----------



## sweetie (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I went to my counter and the MA thought the med. dark would be to light for me.  It did look kinda light when i swatched it but it seemed to blend in pretty well (on my hand at least).  So I think I'll get both the Med. dark and the dark and try both.  Do you guys use this instead of your studiofix powder, along with it, or just on different occasions?  Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_Thanks for the replies. I went to my counter and the MA thought the med. dark would be to light for me. It did look kinda light when i swatched it but it seemed to blend in pretty well (on my hand at least). So I think I'll get both the Med. dark and the dark and try both. Do you guys use this instead of your studiofix powder, along with it, or just on different occasions? Thanks!_

 
I do a mixture sometimes too...because I am darker in the summer than in the winter


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 23, 2009)

i use med dark 2


----------



## __nini (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_THANKS A BUNCHHHHH!! hehe i just got back from mac and i had tried it.... ended up buying it of courseeee i love love love itt_

 
You're very welcome


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 21, 2009)

So I don't have very many lipsticks and I need some help, if you could only pick 3 to live with what would they be? I'm open to any colors! Thanks in advance


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_So I don't have very many lipsticks and I need some help, if you could only pick 3 to live with what would they be? I'm open to any colors! Thanks in advance_

 
i would go with cb 96 (which is a frosty orange color), viva glam v (which is a nude pink color), and crazee (which is a pinky orange)


----------



## __nini (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_What shade of concealer do you use to counteract this ashiness? Sometimes I will apply the NC45 over top lightly so that it's not so obvious. I use the select cover, but I'm thinking about trying the select moisturecover for under the eyes...but studio finish for blemishes is so the biz!_

 
OMG How did I miss this?!! I'm soo sorry. I go for an opaque slightly drier texture using the Touch Up stick on blemishes and the Studio Finish with a blending brush - because those liquid ones are a no-go in this TX heat, they FADE or just "smear off" the face. The horror!) I then powder it up lightly with MSF Dark on the under eyes - makes that ash look a lil more natural & golden lol.


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 7, 2009)

I posted this info in the mineral makeup thread but decided to repost here for NC45's to see.

I'm in love with my EARTHEN GLOW Minerals foundation, blushes, Radiant Finishing powders and a few of the shadows. I've been wearing Sherri-Lynn foundation for about 10 days now. I love it. It's close to MAC NC45 (my Winter color). Two of the radiant finishing powders work well for me too: Dusk at Lagos and Acapulco Sunset. I reach for Boracay Island blush frequently. And I've been wearing eye shadows Death Vallet Sunset and Rainbow (for brow highlight) almost daily too. 

I have several more blushes, finishing powders and eye shadows ... but the colors mentioned above are the colors that I am wearing regularly. All mentioned will probably work well for MAC NC45 women who like fairly light coverage with a nice healthy glow.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 7, 2009)

hooray for me for stumbling across this thread! I am an Nc45 too but i think i might a shade or two lighter....hm..anyways I love peachy blushes. What do you recommend?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_hooray for me for stumbling across this thread! I am an Nc45 too but i think i might a shade or two lighter....hm..anyways I love peachy blushes. What do you recommend?_

 
I really like Peaches and coppertone for natural flushing. The other blushes I like are from Nars (Taos and Gilda). My skintone does better with coral vs. peach (albeit subtle)


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2009)

I found a foundation stick that works really well finally--Bobbi Brown in Warm Almond. I use studio finish concealer in NC45/NC50/NW40 (I mix various combinations of two to cover whatever) and then set with LM translucent, and it's great. I'm casually thinking of trying Mac's stick foundation again (because of the spf), since last time it was way too peach, but my skin was retaining a lot of redness and inflammation (In my mind, I have rosacea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but that's finally not so bad anymore...

Oh, and I picked up Viva Glam V today--I am in love!!!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_any NC45s with pics for reference??????_

 
I second this request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have actually never worn any of the NC45 liquid foundations before, so this would help. I am always colormatched completely wrong in store, so I only am guess-timating that I am NC45 (in SFF). Studio Fix C7 is really good though.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Thanks! So does anybody here use Bare Minerals?_

 
So I used to use Bare Escuentals Bare Minerals. I went to their store and got matched as dark/deep set. I colors looked wonderful when I looked in the mirror in natural light. Then one day I put it on and a bunch of my friends too random pictures. In all the pictures I had this ashy streak on my forehead! My Forehead is a NC 50 well the center of my face is a NC 45. I think the flash of the camera highlighted the spot, but no one noticed and I didn't notice in normal light with the naked eye. And I am super paranoid about blending my powder foundations. The people at BE say that the natural oils in your skin help to blend the foundation, but I always prep my skin with a moistuizer first, so IDK what happened.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_So I don't have very many lipsticks and I need some help, if you could only pick 3 to live with what would they be? I'm open to any colors! Thanks in advance_

 
hot gossip
pretty please
angel

i love pinks


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 21, 2009)

im a nc45 i use fluid fix
cornsilk translucent powder -ulta
nc45 concealer

copper or dolly mix on the cheeks

on the lips:
plum l/p
hot gossip l/s

ok i though it was me the MSF natural in dark makes me look like a orange crayon
i tried using it as a contour..im not sure if thats even right...lol

my question:
shape and sculpt series
which duo would you rec for me

i found a site with them and dont know which on to pick


----------



## nichollecaren (May 21, 2009)

I was advised to use Sculpt & Shape Warm Light in a MAC chat. I'm NC45/C7


----------



## elongreach (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I second this request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have actually never worn any of the NC45 liquid foundations before, so this would help. I am always colormatched completely wrong in store, so I only am guess-timating that I am NC45 (in SFF). Studio Fix C7 is really good though._

 
Well I can pull up a few of my pics for reference as well as a little swatching I did of the foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All NC45 of course.

This is Satinfinish:














Now swatches:






These are Bobbi Brown Swatches





Hope those help.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I was advised to use Sculpt & Shape Warm Light in a MAC chat. I'm NC45/C7_

 

tonx!


----------



## miss sha (May 23, 2009)

A MAC SA gave me NC45, but I don't think it's a good match for me. I feel like it looks way too orange on my skin.

Then it started breaking me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Clinque Even Better in cream caramel now and I totally love it. I'm thinking about trying BareMinerals though because it's pretty hot here now and I tend to sweat off liquid foundation. For people in the NC45ish/Clinique cream caramel range, what BareMinerals kit do you get: deep or tan? There isn't a Sephora in my state so I'm going to have to buy the kit online. :/


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlof1983* 

 
_im also a nc45. i learned from local mac artist to mix nc45 with nc50 to cover my hyperpigments on my face.im curious to see what else you ladies have to say_

 

I do that every time I apply my MU. I use NC45 in the center of my face and then do NC50 on the perimeter. AA women are more prone to facial masking so we honestly usually need two foundations.


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I found a foundation stick that works really well finally--Bobbi Brown in Warm Almond. I use studio finish concealer in NC45/NC50/NW40 (I mix various combinations of two to cover whatever) and then set with LM translucent, and it's great. I'm casually thinking of trying Mac's stick foundation again (because of the spf), since last time it was way too peach, but my skin was retaining a lot of redness and inflammation (In my mind, I have rosacea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but that's finally not so bad anymore...

Oh, and I picked up Viva Glam V today--I am in love!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

VIVA LA VIVA GLAM V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 

It's my ABSOLUTE FAVE lipgloss!!!!! I showed it to a customer @ my counter today and she said it looked old ladyish....needless to say i almost CUT HER! lol j/k


----------



## elongreach (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_A MAC SA gave me NC45, but I don't think it's a good match for me. I feel like it looks way too orange on my skin.

Then it started breaking me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Clinque Even Better in cream caramel now and I totally love it. I'm thinking about trying BareMinerals though because it's pretty hot here now and I tend to sweat off liquid foundation. For people in the NC45ish/Clinique cream caramel range, what BareMinerals kit do you get: deep or tan? There isn't a Sephora in my state so I'm going to have to buy the kit online. :/_

 
I think it depends on the foundation.  I found (before I started testing it) that Satinfinish made me orange.  However now I use Studio Sculpt and it's much better now.  I did a thread on comparing two colors (NC42 and NC45) because most people told me I was really a 45 and I just couldn't believe it based on my use of Satinfinish.  So I took some pics with the NC 42 and compared them to old shots.  I looked so much better with NC45. This is in Studio Sculpt and now I'm a true believer of my color.  I think sometimes you have mess around with them.

If you buy Bare Escensuals, get the dark/deep kit.  I used dark before I started using mac.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettytrini1913* 

 
_VIVA LA VIVA GLAM V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 

It's my ABSOLUTE FAVE lipgloss!!!!! I showed it to a customer @ my counter today and she said it looked old ladyish....needless to say i almost CUT HER! lol j/k_

 
This is my all time fave l/g and I'm never without it!

I also love Magnetique l/g, woodwinked, rice paper, and sable shadows.

Questions: what creme color bases look good in nc45?

And does anyone use Naked pigment? How is it? I was wondering if it's a good highlight.


----------



## labellamafiax0 (Apr 28, 2011)

has anyone tried estee lauder double wear? im an nc45 and i wanna try it but i heard shades on their website are wayyy off.


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 3, 2012)

NC45 here with strong yellow understones! I switched from using NW40 as a concealer to NW35 I found that NW40 was too red when I just wanted to put on the concealer alone. Favorite MAC concealers: Studiosculpt, Prolongwear, Select Cover.
  	Concealer I use for dark circles Studiosculpt in NW35, I use prolongwear in NW35/Select Cover NC45/MUFE full cover 14 for blemishes, for brow highlight Studiofinish in NC42.

  	Foundations:
  	Pronlongwear NC45, perfect match
  	Satinfinish NC45, perfect match
  	Studiosculpt NC45, one shade too light, right undertone
  	Matchmaster 7.0, neutral undertone on me
  	MUFE HD 173, almost perfect, sometimes I notice the red in it but for the most part I think the undertone is neutral
  	MUFE HD 170, tad too light, right undertone
  	MUFE MAT 70+ is too light, 75+ is too dark
  	Cargo HD Powder 40, perfect match, perfect yellow undertones in powder my favorite one!
  	Cargo Tinted Moist. Tan, too red
  	Revlon Photoready Caramel, neutral undertone
  	MSF Natural in Dark
  	NARS Sheerglow in Cadiz, perfect match/perfect undertone goes on light but settles in five minutes
  	NARS Tinted Moist. in Cuba, perfect match and very yellow undertones


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm NC45/C7 as well.

  	When I compare my Lancome Teint Idole to NC45 - NC45 is much more orangey!

  	With liquids: I prefer teint Idole. (see my siggy for TI shade)
  	Powders: I love MSF Natural & Studio Fix


----------



## califabulous (Nov 3, 2012)

Although I have never been matched to nor tried any NC45 foundations, some of my best (not perfect) matches cross over to shades that a lot of NC45's wear.  I have more olive undertones and less yellow -if any- and I believe that makes the difference.  I have been matched to NC50 but that color just doesn't work either.

  	MUFE velvet +70 
  	MUFE HD 173
  	MUFE F&B 12 (18 is soooo wrong)
  	MUFE duo mat 214
  	MAC studio fix powder + C8
  	MAC matchmaster 7.5 (7.0 only seems to work when I am my palest)
  	MAC Medium Deep MSF
  	NARS sheer matte in Tahoe (i have no idea how or why this matches) and Macao works better in summer (cadiz-neverrrr)
  	Lancome Teint Idole Ultra Suede 460 W
  	Diorskin forever 050/060 I think the 050 is lighter on my chin area I can't remember....

  	MAC NW40 concealer makes me look like a dry ash-monster.  NC45 pro-long wear concealer is perf. NW35 moisture cover under eye works well also.
  	MUFE Full cover in 14 for all over.  Full cover 12 for under eye highlight

  	BLUSH:  
  	MAC pinch me, sweet as cocoa, dollymix, Fleur power, Coppertone, dirty plum, Golden bronze loose pwdr
  	NARS Exhibit A, Liberte, Mata Hari, Gina, amour, torrid, taos

  	EYESHADOW:
  	MAC Saddle, brown script, girlie, soft brown, sable, sketch, satin taupe, nocturnelle, star violet.

  	LIPS:
  	Dior Cruise
  	chanel rouge coco Flirt, Romance
  	Mac cherish, blankety, viva glam V l/g, VG nicki l/g is my new obsession.  So Chaud is really nice and mocha too..


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2012)

My best MAC match so far has been C7, but it doesn't come in the forumlations I want. NC45 ends up turning orange on me. Currently using MUFE HD 173 which is a great match for me in the cooler seasons. I have yellow-olive undertones making it difficult to find a good match. Prescriptives Fresh Antelope was also a great match for me back in the day.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great thread! I'm NC45 and these products work for me:  MUFE HD Foundation: 173 MUFE Face and Body Foundation: #18 MUFE Liquid Lift Foundation: 14 MUFE Duo Mat Foundation: 214  Chanel Perfection Lumiere Foundation: #64 Beige Ambre  Dolce and Gabbana Creamy Foundation _*and *_Perfect Luminous Liquid Foundation: Soft Tan  Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer: Malaga  Mac Studio Sculpt Concealer: NC45 Mac Select Moisture Cover Concealer: NC45  YSL Touche Eclat: #4  MUFE HD Concealer: #360 MUFE Full Cover Concealer: #12 Dark Beige  Nars Concealer: Amande


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2012)

Shontay have you ever tried YSL Touche Eclat #5 for olive/golden undertones? Curious if that would work for us.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2012)

I vaguely remember swatching all the new colors when they came out and thinking none of them would work for me. Next time I go to a counter, I'll take another look, though.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks, I was just curious. Unfortunately no YSL near me so I can only do trial and error online ordering.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2012)

:lol:   I just googled the shades and it seems 5 has taken the place of 4. I was told that before, but I've still spotted 4 at Sephora and other department stores in my area. From the looks of it, 5 doesn't seem bad at all. Google it and take a look. I don't know how it compares side by side to 4, but maybe (just maybe) it's worth taking a chance.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Nars Concealer: Amande


  	HOw do you like the Armande?  

	I am NC44 and I use the same concealers as you.  Almost the same foundation colors too, well, that was this summer. I don't know what I am anymore. 


  	Am I the only one who likes having different foundation types and colors to choose from?   
	One day I might want a TM, the next heavy coverage, the day after that just concealer in certain places, or a matte finish, or just a mineral foundation.  I can't wait to my skin gets back to being as clear as it was.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2012)

I really like amande. It's good coverage and not cakey.  I ususally like dewy foundations because I have dry skin, but I do appreciate variety. I like having powders, liquids and creams to choose from. I never use just concealer, though. I either do foundation or nothing. I feel naked with just concealer, strange or not.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Nov 4, 2012)

WAY WAY BACK IN THE DAY I WAS MATCHED TO SFF NC45 AND STUDIO FINISH CONCEALER. I ACTUALLY WORE IT FOR A VERY LONG TIME, UNTIL I SAID TO MYSELF I AM NOT THIS DARK!!!

  	I AM A NC44 IN SFF. IN THE FALL I USE MY STRAIGHT NC44, BUT, IF I TAN IN THE SUMMER I MIX A LIL NC45.

  	CONCEALER I USE NW30 OR 35 IN STUDIO FINISH OR PRO-LONGWEAR

  	MAC SFP NC43.

  	MSFN: MEDIUM DARK AND FOR A LIGHT CONTOUR MED DEEP

  	BLUSHES: FORMAT, RAIZIN, BLUNT TO CONTOUR, SWEET AS COCOA, COPPERTONE, GINGERLY, PINCH ME, GENTLE, HER BLOOMING CHEEK L.E.....I HAVE MANY MORE


  	MUFE HD: 153 MIXED WITH A DROP OF 173


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Nov 4, 2012)

MUFE DUO MAT: 209
  	MUFE MAT VELVET: 65 BUT, I DO  NOT WEAR THIS IT IS TOO ORANGE
  	MAC MATCHMASTER 6.0
  	MAC FACE AND BODY FOUNDATION: C6
  	CHANEL PERFECTION LUMIERE BEIGE AMBRE #64
  	ESTEE LAUDER DOUBLE WEAR: 4W1
  	ESTEE LAUDER  DOUBLE WEAR LIGHT: 4
  	"        "         CONCEALER #4
  	NARS SHEER MATTE: TAHOE
  	NARS SHEER GLOW: TAHOE
  	NARS TM: CUBA


----------



## aradhana (Nov 4, 2012)

LAKESHA1908 said:


> WAY WAY BACK IN THE DAY I WAS MATCHED TO SFF NC45 AND STUDIO FINISH CONCEALER. I ACTUALLY WORE IT FOR A VERY LONG TIME, UNTIL I SAID TO MYSELF I AM NOT THIS DARK!!!
> 
> I AM A NC44 IN SFF. IN THE FALL I USE MY STRAIGHT NC44, BUT, IF I TAN IN THE SUMMER I MIX A LIL NC45.
> 
> ...


  	i think my skintone might be similar to yours...i also use nars cuba...i've been matched as nc45 by mac last summer, but it only really matched perfectly for a very short period when i was at my most tan...i think the next time i get colour matched i'll try out nc43...i know for certain nc42 is too light.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 4, 2012)

I swatched all the YSL touche eclat shades.  I remember looking at 3 and 5 and they were so light.  I think 3 might work but i would have to be very careful and blend really well.  I guess if you have more yellow tones or are lighter 3 might be the one.  5 seemed to have noticeable sparkle..it didn't work for me.  #4 seems to be sold everywhere except in store at sephora...HTH


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Nov 5, 2012)

ARADHANA,

  	IN THE SFF YOU SOUND LIKE ME A NC44 AND SFP NC43!!! YES, NC45 TENDS TO RUN REDDDDDDDDDDDD AFTER IT SETS!!!!

  	NARS CUBA IS PERFECT!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 5, 2012)

One of the best foundations I ever wore was by Borghese: Hydro-Minerali Natural Finish Makeup #7.

  	That stuff was da bomb!

  	Loved it! Wore it for years, then the shade was dc'd. Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 6, 2012)

LAKESHA1908 said:


> MUFE DUO MAT: 209
> MUFE MAT VELVET: 65 BUT, I DO  NOT WEAR THIS IT IS TOO ORANGE
> MAC MATCHMASTER 6.0
> MAC FACE AND BODY FOUNDATION: C6
> ...


  	hmmm i picked up some samples today at sephora of sheer matte in syracuse and sheer glow in cadiz.  i looked at tahoe, but thought it might end up too yellow.  i should have checked your list! i'll try to go back tomorrow and get some tahoe samples to compare.  

  	i just tried on cadiz when i got home, and it seems like a hint more red/pink than my natural skin, but not as extreme or orange as nc45!


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 6, 2012)

aradhana said:


> hmmm i picked up some samples today at sephora of sheer matte in syracuse and sheer glow in cadiz.  i looked at tahoe, but thought it might end up too yellow.  i should have checked your list! i'll try to go back tomorrow and get some tahoe samples to compare.    i just tried on cadiz when i got home, and it seems like a hint more red/pink than my natural skin, but not as extreme or orange as nc45!


 Tahoe would Defintely suit your skin tone.


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 6, 2012)

I use nars tinted in Cuba Love nars sheer glow in Tahoe Also have Dior air flash in 400 really nice but for winter cause it is a tad light or with bronzer  Laura mercier mineral powder in honey Lancôme 24 hr in 430 bisque c Lancôme mattifying powder 450 suede Mac face body c6 Laura mercier camouflage in c5  I do have a couple more that I will list from mehron,Armani and stila.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Nov 7, 2012)

aradhana said:


> hmmm i picked up some samples today at sephora of sheer matte in syracuse and sheer glow in cadiz.  i looked at tahoe, but thought it might end up too yellow.  i should have checked your list! i'll try to go back tomorrow and get some tahoe samples to compare.
> 
> i just tried on cadiz when i got home, and it seems like a hint more red/pink than my natural skin, but not as extreme or orange as nc45!


  	YES, TAHOE IS YELLOW BUT. NOT OVER THE TOP, IT LOOKS LIKE MY SKIN. CADIZ IS PINK/RED AND YOU ARE CORRECT IT IS NOT AS ORANGE AS NC45.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2012)

aradhana said:


> hmmm i picked up some samples today at sephora of sheer matte in syracuse and sheer glow in cadiz.  i looked at tahoe, but thought it might end up too yellow.  i should have checked your list! i'll try to go back tomorrow and get some tahoe samples to compare.
> 
> i just tried on cadiz when i got home, and it seems like a hint more red/pink than my natural skin, but not as extreme or orange as nc45!


  	I love Cadiz.  However this summer it was way too light.  But like I said before, my Summer Tan was weird.  I didn't really get darker, but redder.   So I had to switch to Seychelles TM bc the color after Cadiz was too dark.


----------



## browneyes-envy (Jan 8, 2013)

hi am i the only one who has realized that for some of us that we all seem to get matched to nc45 if we are a certain light dark colour...i find that mac foundations are TOOO ORANGEY for me...i really want another foundation...basically im of a cool colour so the nws are not for me either but really and truly im finding that mac is all about the brand and not delivering anymore!...but as for many the girls dont match us properly at the counters i dont know if they work on commision or what but i guess they just want us to buy the stuff....or it matches in that light in the store at the time but when u take pics etc its just awful! i have dry skin and my colour is nc45 without the orange-ness  any suggestions


----------



## MissTT (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I'm really similar to you - NC45 with the orange. I don't wear MAC foundations due to the orangeness. You may want to try C7 if you want to stick with MAC foundations. I was matched to that color the one and only time the MUAs spent a lot of time and effort trying to colormatch me. Unfortunately it doesn't come in many formulas. Personally, I stay away from MAC foundations as I don't think the formulations are impressive and they've all oxidized to orange on me. Make Up For Ever (MUFE) has a wide variety of undertones for our skin color and I'd recommend stopping by your local Sephora to see if you can find something that works for you.


----------



## browneyes-envy (Jan 9, 2013)

ahh thank you very much...i know there are loads of answers on her already but its really alot to take in especially when most ppl have oily skin--thanks so much for answering me specifically i live in the uk  no sephora here that i know of so i have to dig deep on the net to find info for anyone else who might have the number that i should try...trial and error i guess..but nope when my mac is finished and i dont use it often i wont be buying another one back! hopefully people will stop buying so someone else out there will make something that actually matches us black girls!


----------



## MissTT (Jan 9, 2013)

Ack, I meant to say I'm NC45 withOUT the orange - sorry. I understand your foundation frustration. I'm in the US, but live outside of an urban area meaning I do not have easy access to products for black women. Nearly everything I purchase is sight unseen. It can be very frustrating ordering so many things online, but I've recently begun to utilize this forum and literally start stalking people who are my color. LOL I figure if something works for them it will likely work for me. All of the women I've messaged have been extremely kind and helpful.


----------



## browneyes-envy (Jan 20, 2013)

lol yes me too...ive given up now...i tried ordering sleek caramel liquid foundation and it is soooo much more orangey than the creme to powder one which i mix with johnsons baby lotion that works perfectly as a tinted moisturizer as thats what i resorted to wearing everyday as i do not need foundation as i dont have lots of scaring or spots i just wear it to look more flawless really...but yea waste of 9 quid again....so just gonna use trial and error....im going to upload a pic so i can get suggestions for skinfinishing powders that are not mac! i will never purchase another mac product


----------



## browneyes-envy (Jan 20, 2013)

what shade do u guys use in lancome


----------



## heavenlyleshay (Feb 16, 2013)

Fiberluver said:


> I'm NC45/C7 as well.  When I compare my Lancome Teint Idole to NC45 - NC45 is much more orangey!  With liquids: I prefer teint Idole. (see my siggy for TI shade) Powders: I love MSF Natural & Studio Fix


 What shade are you in lancome?


----------



## boujoischic (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello Ladies 
  	Mac- NC45/C6 Studio Fix Powder Foundation
  	Bobbi Brown - Golden 
  	Bobbi Brown Powder - Golden Orange
  	Prescriptives - Fresh Antelope


----------



## heavenlyleshay (Feb 20, 2013)

browneyes-envy said:


> what shade do u guys use in lancome


 In lancome teint miricle 1N


----------



## heavenlyleshay (Mar 6, 2013)

browneyes-envy said:


> what shade do u guys use in lancome


 In teint miracle 1N. In teint idole ultra 24 hour 450 suede N


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 6, 2013)

Im NC43-44 and I can wear 450 Suede N in Lancome Teint Idole though it's a tad dark


----------



## neitza (Mar 11, 2013)

Just came out of lurking to reply to this post.  Now I know which brands/colors to look for in new foundations- I also wear MUFE 173, but looking for others.    Can't get mine from Prescriptives anymore.  Thanks!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh yes you CAN get Antelope at Prescriptives, neitza. They sell online only, but you should be able to get hooked up. Good luck!
http://www.prescriptives.com/products/6950/Shop/Makeup/Foundation/index.tmpl


----------



## MrsFen (Mar 21, 2013)

So happy I found this thread! I posted this in another thread but would like to re-post here as well. I was originally matched as an NW43 many years ago. A few years later I was re-matched as an NC45. I know that MUA's tend to match a lot of WOC as NC45, so I am wondering if this is my true color. Sometimes it does come out ashy in pics and sometimes.  As far as what other MAC shades I like:  For blush: Sweet as Cocoa and Love Joy Eyeshadow: Patina, Woodwinked Lip Glass: Lovechild


----------



## neitza (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes my color (antelope) was just restocked but only in the virtual skin (sheer coverage) formula.  I normally wore the oil free coverage.  I picked up Chanel foundation in Beige Amber last week and I love it.  I also have MUFE in 173.  At least I have backups now.


----------



## MrsFen (Apr 10, 2013)

Went to a MAC store again to get my foundation matched...the lady thinks I am more of an NW43 in studio fix powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I always get either NC45 or NW43.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I am neutral...


----------



## Margie Louis (May 24, 2013)

I am NC45 also but I don't know which color I am in the BH liquid foundation.. Help please??


----------



## Phillykae (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey girls! Great thread!

  	MAC SFF: NC44/N45
  	MAC SF POWDER: NC45
  	MAC STUDIO TECH NC44
  	MAC MSF: Dark
  	MAC BLOT: Dark 
  	MAC F&B: C6
  	MAC MATCHMASTER: 7


  	MUFE HD: 173
  	MUFE full cover concealer: 12

  	L'oreal true match: W7

  	Revlon Nearly Naked: 260 caramel or Toast

  	Benefit Hello flawless Oxygen wow: "I'm so glamber" AMBER
  	Benefit Boi-ing industrial concealer: 03 (for under eyes)
  	Benefit Erase Paste: 02 (for under eyes) 

  	Sephora mineral loose powder foundation: Mat tan 45
  	Sephora perfecting cover foundation: Mat tan 40

  	Gosh Cover me up Makeup mousse: 08 Almond 

  	Hard candy glamoflauge concealer: Tan (for under eyes- very light)  


  	I think I've covered all my foundations and concealers haha


----------



## tayawells (Jul 19, 2013)

I have told to do the same thing when I get darker in the summer.


----------



## tayawells (Jul 19, 2013)

I am a NC 45 and I used a orange corrector and then my concealer to highlight in nc42.  It really seemed to help. It helped to mute out the darkness.


----------



## Sahina93 (Sep 28, 2013)

I use Nc45 SFF, what colour am I likely to be in the Estée Lauder double wear foundation?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 28, 2013)

http://www.specktra.net/t/133618/nc-45-is-the-craziest-shade  http://www.specktra.net/t/177781/estee-lauder-double-wear


----------



## Greenbelt (Nov 16, 2013)

I have recently started wearing makeup again.  My daughter introduced me to M.A.C. makeup and I am lovin' it!!!!   I am just shy of my 54th birthday and am combating wrinkles and sagging skin (especially around the eyes and corners of my mouth).  I live in an extremely hot and humid coastal city in India so I like to wear waterproof makeup.  I must remember to get some quality makeup remover.

  Here is a list of the makeup I have purchased so far....  (It is all M.A.C. except where noted.)

  Mineralize concealer NC45
  Zoom Waterfast Lash Black
  Superslick Liquid eyeliner Defiantly Feline  (a bit too sparkly/frosted for everday wear)
  Fluidline Rich Ground  (again shines too much)
  Eyeshadow Nocturnelle Frost  (nice matte plum colour)
  Powerpoint Eye Pencil  PermaPlum  (I love this)
  Amplified Lipstick Morange  (I tone this down by starting with a base of the plum lipliner)
  Amplified Lipstick  Passion  (same thing here if I want to tone down the intensity for day wear)
  Lip Pencil Plum  (more or less my natural lip colour)
  Garnier BB Cream  (moisturizer, sunscreen and a tint)


----------



## MissTT (Nov 16, 2013)

So interesting to use plum w/ the orange lipstick. Do you fill your entire lips w/ liner or do you just line and softly fade in?


----------



## Greenbelt (Nov 16, 2013)

I line then fill in the outer edges my lips and fade the rest in.  I was going to get a brick red or brownish lip liner, but the store person suggested this plum shade.  *shrug*


----------



## mollypr1003 (Jan 6, 2014)

LOVE THIS TREAD! soooo much great info. Thanks Ladies


----------



## couturerose (Jan 9, 2014)

I wear nc45 in mac has anyone tried BH Cosmectics and what would my shade be ?


----------



## vannycul (Feb 10, 2014)

MrsFen said:


> Went to a MAC store again to get my foundation matched...the lady thinks I am more of an NW43 in studio fix powder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think you are more of an nw43


----------



## MrsFen (Feb 10, 2014)

vannycul said:


> MrsFen said:
> 
> 
> > Went to a MAC store again to get my foundation matched...the lady thinks I am more of an NW43 in studio fix powder
> ...


  Thanks! I have since switched to NW45! I am now using Smashbox's CC cream in dark also because the liquid studio fix made my face break out


----------



## MzLayla (Apr 2, 2014)

For those curious about Estee Lauder Double Wear NC45-ish colors, 
  I personally own 4W1 5W1 and 6W1. only use a very minimal amount of 4W1 to lighten the center of my face.


----------



## Coco89 (Apr 21, 2014)

couturerose said:


> I wear nc45 in mac has anyone tried BH Cosmectics and what would my shade be ?


 I originally bought d3 (deep cocoa I think) but it was too dark so I ordered d2 (mocha). It looks good when I searched it but I haven't used it yet


----------



## ECfromDC (May 28, 2014)

Currently doubting my MAC NC45 status i've been wearing nc45 in most things MAC for almost 4 yrs,

  Revlon Colorstay: Caramel for Oily/Combination (near summer have to add in a pinch of Cappuccino)

  Covergirl Queen all day flawless (3-in-1) in mix of q810 and q815

  Covergirl Clean liquid Oil Control in Tawny/565

  Estee Lauder Doublewear in 5N2/Amber Honey

  Black Opal ... Nutmeg (w/ a pinch of Truly Topaz)

  Benefit hello flawless! custom powder cover up  I lean to 'Nutmeg' due to the undertone but the color of Hazelnut is better

  E.L.F. foundations i'm pretty much 'Almond'. 

  BH Cosmetic foundation D2/Mocha (though I can see myself mixing in a pinch of D3/Deep Cocoa around the high of summer)

  Most things MAC NC45 currently or 7.5 in Matchmaster (tho I wish there was a 7.25) 

  And....that's my foundation experience so far ... need to get matched in certain MUFE, Dior, Givenchy, Nars, Lancome, BlackUp, Sleek, Iman, CoverFX, SheaMoisture and Becca products tho.


----------



## ayeshasurti (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi i have been matched to nc45 years ago. I have been using MSF natural in medium deep. i have always found this a bit too red/pink and a little bit dark on me. i purchased DARK GOLDEN today but haven't tried it on yet away from the store lighting. does anyone know where i can see swatches of the new MFSNs or can anyone compare the two colours for me? has anyone purchased any of the new MSFN colours?
  Thanks


----------



## Karisma Bethea (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, I am also an "nc45" and I do find that things are not the same across the board for me either. I took a bobbi brown makeup class and I learned that you need to swatch your foundation every morning to see what's a good match because many things come into play ie when you're sick the weather and all that jazz. I also find that many nc45 can get too dark or too red. Like I love the pro long wear concealer but nc45 is too dark and there's nothing in between nc 42 and 45 so I have to mix and I guess you know it's annoying especially because that pump pushes out so much damn product. I love face and body but on any given day I can be c6 or c7. The MUFE mat velvet+ in 173 is a little dark for me as well. I have tried that Chanel beige and that seems a little off as well...plus I hate the extremely perfumey smell....finding foundation sucks even though I think the Mac face and body seems to be one of the best matches for me


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jun 22, 2014)

k


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jun 22, 2014)

ayeshasurti said:


> Hi i have been matched to nc45 years ago. I have been using MSF natural in medium deep. i have always found this a bit too red/pink and a little bit dark on me. i purchased DARK GOLDEN today but haven't tried it on yet away from the store lighting. does anyone know where i can see swatches of the new MFSNs or can anyone compare the two colours for me? has anyone purchased any of the new MSFN colours?
> Thanks


 Hi. I have exactly the same issue as you. I'm a NC44/45, and I had been color matched at a MAC counter with the *Medium Deep MSFN*, but found it to be way too pink; I despised wearing all over my face (but it's great for concealing dark circles around the eyes). So recently (over a month ago; the day after it released) I bought the *Dark Golden MSFN*. It's a lot better than the Medium Deep, but I would say wait until you get a little darker during the summer for it to be a true, all-over color match. I made the mistake of wearing it during Spring, and it was still a touch too dark.

And if you like the natural highlight look, then I would recommend getting the *Medium Tan MSFN*. DON'T USE the *Medium Golden MSFN* because it looks super ashy on our skin tone (which is strange since NC45s look fab with golden undertones).

I had created a collage, for my Pinterest, when I first got the new MSNF, but I had taken it down since it didn't seem that interesting to people yet. I don't think they knew, or realized, new shades of MSFNs were available. I'll see if I can find and attach it to this reply.

Hope this helped.


----------



## amandarobots (Aug 16, 2014)

This thread is so great!

  Bases:
  Nars Sheer Glow/Sheer Matte in Macao
  Tarte BB Primer in Tan
  CoverGirl Ready Set Gorgeous Foundation in 315
  Hourglass Immaculate in Chestnut
  Revlon Nearly Naked in Chestnut
  UD Naked Skin Foundation in 9.0

  Concealers:
  Bobbi Brown Corrector in Almond
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande (my absolute favourite)

  Eyeshadows: 
  MAC Patina, Satin Taupe, All that Glitters, Woodwinked
  UD Smog

  Lipsticks: 
  MJB Lip Gel in "Role Play" (MLBB shade)
  MAC Midimauve (also MLBB)
  Rimmel Picadilly Pink
  MAC Plumful
  MAC Touch (amazing nude)
  Revlon Lip Butter in Fig Jam (pretty rosy brown)

  Bronzer/Contour: 
  MAC Pro Sculpting Cream in Richly Honed (l/e)
  CoverGirl Queen Collection Bronzer in Ebony


----------



## phatgyrl95 (Aug 19, 2014)

Glad I found this thread as I am still learning what foundations to use as well. Right now I am using face & body in C6 & SFF in NC45.


----------



## phatgyrl95 (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone here gotten anything from the recent collections that flatters our shades? As of this very moment, I am really loving animal instinct blush from the A Novel Romance collection.


----------



## jepooh05 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have tried a mix of products, but mostly drugstore

  Primer Laura Mercier (Holy Grail!)

  Revlon Colorstay Caramel
  Revlon Nearly  Naked Caramel
  Covergirl Queen  3in1 Q825 (summer)
  Covergirl 3 in 1 865 (usually in winter)
  Black Radiance 6815
  Maybelline Fit Me Stick Foundation 330 (too light)
  Ruby Kisses 3D face Creator Level 12
  Becaca Ever Matte Tobacco
  Mac Studio Tech NC45

  Concealer
  Bobbi Brown Golden
  Mac NC42 (for highlighting)
  Smashbox 7.0
  Maybelline Fit Me 30 Cafe
  LA Colors Fawn
  Black Opal Beautiful Bronze (too thick/cakey for under eyes)
  Covergirl + Olay 360 Medium/Deep (too thick/cakey for under eyes)

  BB Creme Iman Clay Medium Deep

  Pressed Powder
  Revlon Nearly Naked Deep
  Lancome Dual Finish Matte Miel Fonce IV


----------



## Jhenay (Nov 28, 2014)

any shades for loreal true match at all guys


----------



## cherrylewis (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and I must admit its very helpful in getting the right makeup for my skin. I too am an NC45 in Mac Studio fix foundation but I also wear NW43 in studio fix as well. However m makeup artiste told me the NC45 is cooler and compliments my yellow undertones better than the NW43. I also use the NC43 studio fix powder/foundation as an under eye highlight or if I happen to wear a foundation darker than my skin tone to balance out my complexion.

  I hope my information is useful to someone on here, however here's a list of foundations which I use as well that goes well for NC 45/NW 43 skin;

  Blackup (Paris)- HC 05 Full coverage foundation

  Blackup foundation (mattifying)- HC 04 (This is a lighter finish)

  Black opal cream foundation- Truly topaz

  Revlon colorstay foundation- Rich Ginger/Toast

  Loreal true match foundation- Cream Café W8

  Lancôme teint idole foundation- Suede 450 N

  MUFE Hd foundation- 173 Amber



  I hope these information is useful, however I was wondering what shade will I be in Urban decay's naked skin foundation?


----------



## cherrylewis (Jan 13, 2015)

Cafe Caramel W8- Loreal Tru match foundation


----------



## ayeshasurti (Feb 9, 2015)

what are your favourite nude nail polishes ladies?
  especially for toes cause they can be harder to match


----------



## cherrylewis (Feb 10, 2015)

Cafe Caramel W8


----------



## GinGin (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm NC45 MAC in BH I'm Mocha..  Does anyone know what shade will work best with Tarte, was thinking tan-deep honey maybe?! Not sure any help would be great.


----------



## GinGin (Apr 22, 2015)

Does anyone else know what other foundation would work for NC45. Nothing too heavy with good coverage.


----------

